# marauder gone, break or bite off?



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

lost a marauder. I had it running right next to the prop wash only about 10ft back (it really like that spot and was running pretty deep at 7mph). we found a school of baitfish being worked on all sides and came around the back, straightened out and I looked back to see how the topwaters were running and my corner rod with the marauder was slack. 

found this. I know there have been instances of wire being rubbed through (and I am making proper harnesses) but after looking at it again it looks like it got clipped off straight across, almost like I took my ***** to it, or a big wahoo cut it...?


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks like a stress break to me. Are we looking at the loop? Ie, did the loop break?

Approx how many hours you have on that leader/crimp? I usually re-rig the SS cable about every 2nd trip.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Did you have your drag cranked down or light?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

rustybucket said:


> Looks like a stress break to me. Are we looking at the loop? Ie, did the loop break?
> 
> Approx how many hours you have on that leader/crimp? I usually re-rig the SS cable about every 2nd trip.


yes that's the loop. ran it once before about 3 months ago for about an hour and had it in for about 35-40mins before it broke. no previous fish.

yes that's the loop and I had the drag set around 20lbs. we've had 20-25lb wahoo rip drag on the strike no problem.


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

lowprofile said:


> yes that's the loop. ran it once before about 3 months ago for about an hour and had it in for about 35-40mins before it broke. no previous fish.
> 
> yes that's the loop and I had the drag set around 20lbs. we've had 20-25lb wahoo rip drag on the strike no problem.


I'm guessing you had a little bit of corrosion form in the loop that had weakened the strands. A little bending/stress is all it took to snap the strands.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

I think it was corroded and the marauder worked it until it snapped.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

that's kinda what I assumed had happened at first but both sides of the loop are broke, I would have expected only one side of it to break and have the rest of the loop still there. just broke and the lure gone.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm going with big wahoo. Plus it makes you feel better about the loss. I'm with you though, the fact that both wires broke at the same spot at the same time does not add up. The odds of that happening would be astronomical...


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

20-25 # of drag trolling? What size line and reel? 80?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Kenton gets it  it'll be a great story in a few weeks. 



Scruggspc said:


> 20-25 # of drag trolling? What size line and reel? 80?


 I had it on my 12/0 senator with 140lb :whistling: the 80W was pulling a cedar plug.


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

lowprofile said:


> that's kinda what I assumed had happened at first but both sides of the loop are broke, I would have expected only one side of it to break and have the rest of the loop still there. just broke and the lure gone.


How big was your loop? I'm seeing a clean break in the middle of the loop? 1 break in one place.

If you bend the two ends back together you have your loop right?

What am I missing here?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

That would be a mighty small loop.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

It was rigged with an "offshore loop". 

This is the only pic in have of it. It's the middle left the shiny ones are strike pros and the small one is a no name. Not sure if you can see the loop on your screen.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

That small one is an ebay one isnt it? I bought one of the red ones and cannot get it to run very well. Had luck with yours?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Kenton said:


> That small one is an ebay one isnt it? I bought one of the red ones and cannot get it to run very well. Had luck with yours?


Sure is. Run it slow, cut off the front hook or run it way back are the only way I could get them to work. The heads aren't evenly shaped


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Ah, gotcha. I hated having it in the pile and not be able to use it. i will give that a try. Thanks.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Man, that sucks. But, that crimp looks pretty corroded. That's not the issue but possibly the cable wasn't in good shape as well.

Also, why no Flemish eye knot?

I would think if it was a wahoo bite you would have felt some sort of jerk etc. 

All the lures I'm about to spend big money on will have 400lb mono and a Flemish eye. This is what my whole family uses and never an issue.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Flemish eye, offshore loop, same thing... Lol

The crimp is corroded because after it happened I threw it in my bag and it's been in there for 3 days... Probably didn't do it any good. Haha. 

I'm going to pick up some clips tomorrow (the same kind braid uses on their trolling harnesses) and rig up some leaders that way. No crazy chafing from the lure eye and it has a straight pull.

Justin, find a school of wahoo or hook a billfish and even that 400lb mono can be cut. Not always but it can happen. I had a Marlin slice 200lb mono so I rigged up with 500 and a damn wahoo cut me off lol. Plenty of stories of big marlin cutting 400lb but it hasn't happened to me yet.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I figured that's what you meant but couldn't tell in the pic that it was rigged that way. 

That's odd. No signs that something hit it? I'd imagine a big wahoo etc would give some sort of sign. 

That is weird how it did it cleanly on both sides and not just one.

I'm sure it could happen. My dad uses 400lb and he's had marlins get bill wrapped and it never cut. Caught wahoo with 400 too. But, yeah it can happen eventually. That's why I made 400lb shock leaders bc of his stories. If a marlin or wahoo hasn't cut him off, then I'm sure sand won't lol. No need to run 1200lb shock leaders.

Keep doing what you're doing with the 20-25lb of drag. My brother sets his at 30lbs and my reels will be right around that as well. Not sure why guys set there's at like 10lbs. My strike is more than 30lb but probably won't put it at strike


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Justin618 said:


> Keep doing what you're doing with the 20-25lb of drag. My brother sets his at 30lbs and my reels will be right around that as well. Not sure why guys set there's at like 10lbs. My strike is more than 30lb but probably won't put it at strike


Hmm


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Just remember you are trolling not bottom fishing. Set the drag at 15lbs. And leave it there and you will land more fish. Even less drag pulling other lures.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ocean Master said:


> Just remember you are trolling not bottom fishing. Set the drag at 15lbs. And leave it there and you will land more fish. Even less drag pulling other lures.


I think we may disagree for once, Keith. 

Everyone in my family that has fished tuna and marlin for years set the 130s at 30lbs. Even then a big tuna and marlin will dump half spool on its first run. Like the guy I talked to a few weeks back said they fight tuna at 13-17lbs. Why? You have a 130. Granted it was a big tuna but they were almost spooled on both 130s during a double hook up.

My reels are set at 42lbs at strike. When i run bait out I only have the lever up maybe 3-4 clicks. Then I'll let the shark eat and slowly give it to him. I need the drag bc I'm already losing 300+ yards of line and need to stop it. But, for trolling I won't set it at strike, probably around 30lbs. I don't want to keep setting strike for different types of fishing.

Yes, I know people use smaller reels for sharks. I get it.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Apples to oranges comparing beach shark fishing to trolling.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> Just remember you are trolling not bottom fishing. Set the drag at 15lbs. And leave it there and you will land more fish. Even less drag pulling other lures.


This isn't bad advice. A refreshing change to the stuff that's been floating around here lately. Depending on the reel, line class, and method I am fishing, I will go as light as 4 (kite fishing for sails), a little more often at 12 (most trolling applications), and as high as 35# at strike (on my 80s). But for your average 50 tiagra in most applications (standard weekend trolling), 15# is good. Always a good idea to use rod leashes when trolling, as well. Particularly if high speeding for hoos.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Apples to oranges comparing beach shark fishing to trolling.


I wasn't comparing anything actually. I actually stated that everyone I know runs 30lbs at strike.

I was just stating why I have my strike at 40+lbs and I actually said that when I'm going to troll I'll bring it down a notch.

But, like you said it all depends on reel class. A 50 obviously won't do 35# at strike. Now, if running 130s why not? They've caught tons of fish on 30lbs at strike. That's why you buy a 130 is for the capacity and the drag. 

Two things I know and have been told

If you have the drag, use it. Running 15lbs on a 130 defeats the purpose of a 130.

And

Why fight a fish for an hour or more when you can run more drag safely and handline it in..in this case you can get 2 or 3 fish to that other persons 1. 

Some people live for the fight. I'd rather catch 3 tuna/marlin to another boats one with the technique I've been taught.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Justin618 said:


> I wasn't comparing anything actually. I actually stated that everyone I know runs 30lbs at strike.
> 
> I was just stating why I have my strike at 40+lbs and I actually said that when I'm going to troll I'll bring it down a notch.


Help me out here. You're giving "advice" on trolling, which you don't do?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Help me out here. You're giving "advice" on trolling, which you don't do?


Huh? Yes I have trolled. 

Going doesn't mean never. 

I haven't trolled with my 130s yet because school has me pretty busy.

And how does my saying I will bring my lever down a notch lead to advice? Help me out here. I don't think I ever used the word me or I to reference my experience.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Justin618 said:


> A 50 obviously won't do 35# at strike.


It wont?


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

....


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> It wont?


Not a tiagra. 28.5lbs


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Justin618 said:


> I wasn't comparing anything actually. I actually stated that everyone I know runs 30lbs at strike.
> 
> I was just stating why I have my strike at 40+lbs and I actually said that when I'm going to troll I'll bring it down a notch.
> 
> ...


How does it defeat the purpose , the reason to have a 130 is to be able to use its capabilities when needed. That being said , we use 130s tournament fishing , and a lot times, we stay at 15-20 pounds of drag on marlin, helps keep the fish on top and catch them faster vs going to 35 pounds and them going deep.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Capt. Alex Pinney said:


> If you have the drag, use it. Running 15lbs on a 130 defeats the purpose of a 130. - justin618
> 
> 
> 
> How does it defeat the purpose , the reason to have a 130 is to be able to use its capabilities when needed. That being said , we use 130s tournament fishing , and a lot times, we stay at 15-20 pounds of drag on marlin, helps keep the fish on top and catch them faster vs going to 35 pounds and them going deep.



That's what I was getting at. No, im not saying I know everything about trolling or fishing. But, if i have a reel capable of high drag I want to be able to use it if needed.

It's kind of like guys I see running, for example, a saragosa with 44lbs of drag and 25lb test line. Why?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Justin618 said:


> Not a tiagra. 28.5lbs


Weird. Guess Shimano's website (and my drag scale) is wrong, then. They say both the 50 and 80 can go up to 35# at strike and 44# at full.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Weird. Guess Shimano's website (and my drag scale) is wrong, then. They say both the 50 and 80 can go up to 35# at strike and 44# at full.


The 80 it says 35/44 the 50w says 28.5/37.5. But, the LRSA version does have more. Which is the 35/44 you stated.

Which in this case I would be wrong and a 50 would be able to do 35# at strike if using the LRSA version.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Real fishermen use the lrsa. It's understood. It's also why J&M doesnt even carry the other 50 models.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

*******


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I use all Tiagra's, 30W and 50W. Rarely do we use any of the larger ones. But we usually don't fish tournaments. When I did fish tournaments we used 30lb line on the 30's and 50lb line on the 50's.

For normal trolling the 30W's are set at 12lbs. using 40lb. test line. The 50W's are set at 15lbs. using 60lb. line. When a fish is on the boat and angler catch the fish and the drag is never changed. 

My sons latest catch of an 85lb YFT was caught on the 30W using 12lbs. of drag. It was boated in less than 30 minutes thanks to a great first attempt gaff shot.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

:wallbash:


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> :wallbash:


Sad huh? All because I told you to stick with your drag settings.

Anyways, you going with it being a cutoff?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Sad huh? All because I told you to stick with your drag settings.
> 
> Anyways, you going with it being a cutoff?


I'm going with a trolling harness and trying it again... 

As for the story, it was def. a clean cut from a 100lb class wahoo that I saw come up and smack it. 

As for drag setting, I have them around 12lbs for
Skirts and sometimes less for cedars. I've tried dragging in schoolie tuna on cedars with 30lbs of drag and they almost always throw the hook. I've had to keep it under 20. Wahoo on the other hand, I've had better success with tighter drags. The 20-30lb models will even plane to the surface and skip right into the boat. 

Thanks for all the replies. I just wanted a second opinion on the matter but ended up learning a few things.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> I'm going with a trolling harness and trying it again...
> 
> As for the story, it was def. a clean cut from a 100lb class wahoo that I saw come up and smack it.
> 
> ...



Whatever works for you is all that matters.

Took your advice and getting jinkai. Not sure if I should get the 150 lb that's on sale or the 200lb. I think with 150lb I should be able to fit 550-600 yards on top of my jerry brown.

I knew the jinkai was good stuff, but was up in the air with a few others. The 150lb is 1.17 so I should be able to pack a good amount. It is 1100 yards. Just hope I have enough.

Good luck over there


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Any body know where the "BLUEWATER Q&A" forum went? I cant seem to find it. This link keeps redirecting me to the "BEACH SHARK FISHING OPINIONS" forum. Must be a website glitch?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

team_A_II said:


> Any body know where the "BLUEWATER Q&A" forum went? I cant seem to find it. This link keeps redirecting me to the "BEACH SHARK FISHING OPINIONS" forum. Must be a website glitch?


Somebody can't read


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

As for the story, it was def. a clean cut from a 100lb class wahoo that I saw come up and smack it. 


Really the only part that matters!:thumbsup:


----------

